# Book "the secrets of chinese karate"



## DutchKenpo (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for the book "secret of chinese karate" by Ed Parker.
Does anyone have a suggesting where i can get one?
Looking for that book to supplement my "kenpo library" and because i am studying the two man set.

grtz,


----------



## dubljay (Jul 20, 2005)

As far as I know the book is no longer being printed, you can check Amazon.com, they may have a few used ones there for sale, maybe even Ebay.  Also check around various online martial arts stores

 karate-mart.com  martialartsmart.net and awma.com  

 Best of luck with finding a copy of the book. 

 I hope Mr. Billings doesn't mind my saying this, but; on his website kenpo-texas.com he has a rather complete listing of forms and sets, that may be usefull to.

 -Josh


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello, 

Thanks for responding, I have found a few copies of that book but at real steep prizes.
Also thnx for the tip on mr billings site, but I knew it already.
In the book are pictures of al the stances and actions, so was really interested.

grtz,


----------



## dubljay (Jul 20, 2005)

I just remembered a conversation that I had with my instructor a few months ago.  He told me that Mr. 'Huk' Planas was going to be releasing a new video on two man set.  Perhaps you should check his site to see if/when it is released.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello, 

Thanks for the tip, I am going to check out his site right now.

grtz,


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 22, 2005)

I have Mr. Planas' two man tape. It walks through the set rather nicely. But, comparing the two-man set tape to the other tapes that Mr. Planas has released, the two-man tape doesn't go into the 'WHY', as much.

At my last private lesson with Mr. Planas, I asked him about the two-man set, and he strongly indicated that it is a very important part of the program; the stances, the strikes, the angle changes, and of course the range. He also recommended the 'SOCKs' book. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jul 23, 2005)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for the book "secret of chinese karate" by Ed Parker.
> Does anyone have a suggesting where i can get one?
> ...


Hi DutchKenpo,

I picked up my copy of the SOCK book on E-bay.  It was around $14, i believe.   I purchased it earlier this year.  So you might want to give that a try.  They had a few copies available last i checked.

Good Luck,

Donna


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 28, 2005)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for the book "secret of chinese karate" by Ed Parker.
> Does anyone have a suggesting where i can get one?
> ...



Hi Folks!
As of today, there are 2  copies of the "SOCK" book [one hard cover,one paperback ) on ebay for sale.
here's the link for the hardcover.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Secrets-of-Chin...171920402QQcategoryZ47348QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
hope this helps....
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Bode (Jul 28, 2005)

SOCK does not have the two man set contained within it as far as I remember. I can check when I get home. The book is mainly interesting for historical reasons. Most of it what is contained has probably been covered by your training. However, a keen eye might find some application in much of what is discussed in the book.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jul 28, 2005)

Bode said:
			
		

> SOCK does not have the two man set contained within it as far as I remember. I can check when I get home. The book is mainly interesting for historical reasons. Most of it what is contained has probably been covered by your training. However, a keen eye might find some application in much of what is discussed in the book.


Hey Bode,

Chapter 19 of the SOCK book does indeed contain the Two "Man" Set, and the footnotes contained in this chapter under each illustration are an excellent resource for the "proper" practice of this set.

I agree that this book is an excellent historical resource as well.  (great to have in any Kenpoist's collection, and one of my personal favorites!)

Salute,

Donna


----------



## Blindside (Jul 28, 2005)

SOCK does contain two-man set (black belt set) but I have heard that the version in the book was slightly different than the one taught by Mr. Parker.  Can anyone confirm or deny this?

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## kenpoworks (Jul 29, 2005)

The "old"! IKKA website, had the Two Man Set animated using the images out of "SOCK", it was really good....shame it's gone forever...or has it!...
Rich


----------

